# lo too scared to walk-how can i build up his confidence?



## porkypig

my lo will be 17 months tomorrow and still not walking. He has taken a few steps so i know he can but he is just so scared; you can see it in his face and body language. he just freezes and then quickly wants to sit down on his bum What can I do to give him confidence? i feel that he will never walk!!!:shrug::cry:


----------



## Scally

I'll be watching this with interest as Izzy is the same, she can take a few steps and walk fantastically with her walker, but try and get her to go for it and she won't. She also wont walk holding my hand x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby was the exact same honestly. She was walking properly 2 weeks after she turned 17 months. All I would say is don't encourage him at all, don't let go of his hands etc when you are walking together, just let him decide exactly when he takes the plunge!


----------



## kiki

Caidan is EXACTLY the same, he just has no confidence at all. He can walk fine barely holding on to anything but when he lets go and tries to walk, he just stops himself and sits down. He won't walk holding my hand either, mainly cos he won't hold my hand at all!! 

xxx


----------



## Pessimistic

Exactly the same here! LO is 17 months now and she has taken a few very steady steps but then sits down. She can stand and is competent with her walker! Just gotta wait I spose!
She is doing this thing at the mo where she is knee shuffling!


----------



## sun

Bun is the same - he walks with one hand, with a walker, and walks with anything (boxes, chairs) but does not have the confidence yet to let go. A few days ago he was walking along the wall and crossed the hall by grabbing an empty shopping bag! He clearly doesn't need the support, but he is a very cautious guy and I am sure he will let go when he is ready. 
My neighbors daughter walked very early but she was fearless - she always had bumps and bruises from running into things. My guy is the opposite - he doesn't want to do something until he knows he can!!! xxx


----------



## Scally

Pessimistic said:


> She is doing this thing at the mo where she is knee shuffling!

Izzy knee shuffles everywhere, it amazes me how she can get round like that!


----------



## Buffy71

One thing I'd say is make sure all the adults in his life are on the same page. My mil is wonderful, but I had to tell her off as when H was just starting to walk while holding on to our fingers my mil would insist on taking away one finger. H wasn't ready for that so would immediately sit down. Hubby tried it a couple of times too. 

REALLY annoyed me - she would do it in her own bloody time - let her take one hand away when ready. I wanted her to always know the support was there for her as I think it can damage their confidence in themselves as well as in whether she is able to rely on others. 

Grr. Rant. Lol. But it's just incase someone in your family/network is trying to push him to do more than he's ready to do then they should be checked. I think it's damaging to their progress. 

Other than that, I don't think you can rush them. They do everything in their own time - he's probably more advanced in other areas. I know one of the ladies on here says her little boy is not worried about mobility at the mo, but his speech and playing skills are advanced. 

Ooh I've waffled on. Sorry. :) xxx


----------



## porkypig

Pessimistic said:


> Exactly the same here! LO is 17 months now and she has taken a few very steady steps but then sits down. She can stand and is competent with her walker! Just gotta wait I spose!
> She is doing this thing at the mo where she is knee shuffling!

yes Marco does this too!!! xx


----------



## porkypig

thanks everyone. i dont know wh hes like this, we always give him so much encouagement but he was a late sitter uper, and crawler and so on so i guess it makes sense. its just frustrating when you see los 4/5 months younger than him walking around and my big lump wont!!! lol xx


----------



## Pessimistic

Scally said:


> Pessimistic said:
> 
> 
> She is doing this thing at the mo where she is knee shuffling!
> 
> Izzy knee shuffles everywhere, it amazes me how she can get round like that!Click to expand...

She get's carpet burn from it! Whatever suits her though I guess! :shrug:

porkypig, I know exactly where your coming from, my friends lo is 11 months and walking, my lo is 6 months older! :haha:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby was a knee shuffler too! She still did it for a while after she started walking, too! haha


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

mine is the same altho she does walk holing my hand. will be watching for more answers xxx


----------



## porkypig

been taking a few more steps, think hes gradually building up more confidence by himself.think you cant really push them, its just when theyre ready xx


----------

